# Mr. O'Leary died



## Big Don (Aug 25, 2010)

When old Mr. O'Leary died, an elaborate wake was planned. In  preparation, Mrs. O'Leary called the undertaker aside for a private  little talk.

"Please be sure to fasten his toupee to his head  very securely. No one but me knew he was bald", she confided, "and he'd  never rest in peace if anyone found out at this point. Our friends from  the old country are sure to hold his hands and touch his head before  they're through paying their last respects."

"Rest assured, Mrs. O'Leary," comforted the undertaker, "I'll fix it so that toupee will never come off."

Sure  enough, the day of the wake, the old timers were giving O'Leary's  corpse quite a going-over, but the toupee stayed firmly in place. At the  end of the day, a delighted Mrs. O'Leary offered the undertaker an  extra thousand dollars for handling the matter so professionally.

"Oh, I couldn't possibly accept your money," protested the undertaker. "After all, what's a few nails?"
+++
Hurts just thinking about it


----------

